# AlpineWhite Ci Club Here



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Hey, mine's a Ci as well*



DTM/// said:


> *Can I join the club? *


Sure can. That's a beauty you've got there :thumbup:

You might wanna show it off at the SoCal 8 series meet coming up soon (hint hint). (See the notice in the General section)


----------



## DTM/// (Sep 16, 2002)

Hey, it's me. I'm the organizer of the So Cal 8 Meet coming up on 28 Sep 02 in Lake Forest, CA (cheap plug here). It's coming along nicely, thanks. And thanks for posting the notice for me. If any of you are interested, email me at [email protected].
Regards,
(aka David M///)


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

DTM/// said:


> *Hey, it's me. I'm the organizer of the So Cal 8 Meet coming up on 28 Sep 02 in Lake Forest, CA *


So does that mean you'll be at the SoCal 8 series meeting in Lake Forest on Sept 28th??? (Hint hint nudge nudge wink wink) :lmao: :lmao:

Sorry Dave... didn't recognize the handle. Welcome to the 'fest :thumbup:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *
> 
> Do I see your car?... waaaaay down there? hehe
> 
> Gotta love the Alpine Ci! :thumbup: *


yeaaaaaaa, its me..way down there!! look really hard! :lmao: :thumbup:


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Here's a pic of my '02 330ci....

Specs:
19" hamann HM2's (powdercoated *textured* black)
Hartge front lip (used to have a Hamann lip...a ladder in the freeway stole it though =)
Black leather
5 speed
Navigation
HK

Here's a link to all my pics (some are of my 00'civic hatch):

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/seductive_bmw330ci


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Nice car! :thumbup: Its always great to see another Alpine white CI on the board.


----------



## Razor325ci (Oct 31, 2002)

well i just joined this board- here is my car


----------



## Razor325ci (Oct 31, 2002)

one more


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Razor325ci said:


> *one more *


very kewl...welcome to the club :thumbup: us alpiner's have to stick together


----------



## Razor325ci (Oct 31, 2002)

yup. alpine weiss is the shizzz:thumbup:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

sup raZor, remember me from dtmpower.net
dude, ur car is looking sweet with the front spoiler.

lil raja


----------



## Razor325ci (Oct 31, 2002)

ya i remember you. thanks for the reply's i recently just got my ICE and UUC SSK and UUC sways


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i finally ordered me an Alpine White 330Ci for Euro Delivery in Late February...

looking to join you guys soon!

in the meantime, if anyone else has more Alpine white pics, post em to make me want my car more...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

Matthew330CiM said:


> *i finally ordered me an Alpine White 330Ci for Euro Delivery in Late February...
> 
> looking to join you guys soon!
> 
> in the meantime, if anyone else has more Alpine white pics, post em to make me want my car more...  *


well damn..congrats...the wait is HELL


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

*Here's mine*










2001 325Ci; Sport and Premium Package, Sand Leather, OEM Clears, Platinumvisions


----------

